

People care more about convenience than privacy online - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/10/07/people-care-more-about-convenience-than-privacy-online/

======
ewzimm
This doesn't make any sense to me. Isn't giving out your personal info and
password to tons of small sites less secure than using a single logon service
with a huge security team behind it and using tokens? That's the philosophy of
Apple Pay at least. If I find a small website where I know nothing about their
security practices, I assume they are vulnerable to leaks, and I would much
rather use a third-party login service for security and privacy, not in spite
of it.

~~~
readme
I suppose it would be more secure for people with good memories or who are
using some centralized and secure password management tool.

For the majority of users, you've got to figure there's gonna be password re-
use.

